# berkeley to walnut creek route? anyone know?



## datenschwanz (Jun 20, 2004)

hi!

i am trying to figure out how to go from berkeley to walnut creek. i follow the residential road that goes up the valley staying parallel to 24 and over the calducott tunnel. when i get to the four way stop at claremont and fish ranch and grizzley peak (?) where do i go from there to get to walnut creek? i will then want to turn around and come back over the ridge to berkeley. any one know this route that can describe it?

cheers!

m


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*map and compass*

i have a small ringer on the handlebar that has a compass
i'd poke around after buying $8 bike trail map from a LBS and just head for the hills
half the time i don't even read the road name signs


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*not the easy way*

go up (left) on grizzly peak and continue to south park drive.
take a right and plunge down south park to the stop sign, where it hits wildcat canyon.
go right on wildcat canyon and take it down all the way to the stop at san pablo.
straight across on bear valley road, up and over (papa?) bear.
at the bottom of a long hill take a right on happy valley road.
climb again *)* up and over happy valley straight down until it T's near highway 24.
go left along the frontage road along the north side of 24.
if you continue in this (easterly) direction you will eventually get spit out right under the
24 & 680 interchange in WC.

then you can continue out and climb diablo, head out to morgan territory, or whatever. that's the way i head out there. your preferences may vary.



datenschwanz said:


> hi!
> 
> i am trying to figure out how to go from berkeley to walnut creek. i follow the residential road that goes up the valley staying parallel to 24 and over the calducott tunnel. when i get to the four way stop at claremont and fish ranch and grizzley peak (?) where do i go from there to get to walnut creek? i will then want to turn around and come back over the ridge to berkeley. any one know this route that can describe it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*The easy way*



FORZA! said:


> go up (left) on grizzly peak and continue to south park drive.
> take a right and plunge down south park to the stop sign, where it hits wildcat canyon.
> go right on wildcat canyon and take it down all the way to the stop at san pablo.
> straight across on bear valley road, up and over (papa?) bear.
> ...



Man- Tunnel Road AND Three Bears AND Happy Valley Rd.? That's about 4000 ft of climbing to get to Walnut Creek. 

Try this- At the top of Tunnel Road turn (right) & continue on Skyline south about another mile to Pinehurst on the left (easy to miss). STEEP & Sharp turns down Pinehurst, through the hamlet of Canyon. Left at the intersection onto Moraga Road. Straight through Moraga to 2nd light, right on St. Mary's road; pick up the MUT right there at the park entrance on the other side of the intesection. Take the Moraga trail all the way to its very end at Olympic Boulevard. Take Olympic (busy but wide) on into the south side of W.C.

No highway, no hills except Tunnel Rd., a nice ride. Check it out on yahoo maps.


----------

